# Hoping to meet new friends in Milan



## eros12 (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi, I am a newbie here and I am hoping to meet new friends.. I am here in Italy for 6months and I am still learning the Italian Language. I don't have so much friends here yet abd it makes me lonely and bored sometimes. I also need to balance the Italian and the english languages for Sometimes I am having difficulties in remembering the terms in English.  .. ciao


----------

